# Purchase regrets?



## Phids

Is there anything you've bought that you regretted?

Here are a few of mine:

Kreg pocket hole jig - it started breaking after not too much use, and there are cheaper alternatives out there
Ryobi corded circular saw - the cord is too much of a hassle, so should have gone with battery power
Fiskars four-claw weeder - broke within two months after relatively light use
Solo 4-gal. backpack sprayer - the manual crank is just too much of a pain...battery power would have been much more worth it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Harbor Freight 4 gal backpack sprayer. Same issue as you-- manual crank is awkward.

Craftsman C3 grinder-- even with the big battery, this thing wouldn't do actual work for longer than 30-45 seconds per charge. Glad I upgraded to Dewalt 20v series.


----------



## Phids

Grizzly Adam said:


> Harbor Freight 4 gal backpack sprayer. Same issue as you-- manual crank is awkward.


Did you eventually bite the bullet and buying a battery-powered sprayer? I missed my chance at the end of last season when the battery-powered Hart sprayers were discounted at Walmart, so I'm stuck with the Solo sprayer again this year.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Phids said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor Freight 4 gal backpack sprayer. Same issue as you-- manual crank is awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you eventually bite the bullet and buying a battery-powered sprayer? I missed my chance at the end of last season when the battery-powered Hart sprayers were discounted at Walmart, so I'm stuck with the Solo sprayer again this year.
Click to expand...

I bought the 1 gallon Bauer from Harbor Freight and modded it to work with my Dewalt batteries. It's small for my lawn, but my shoulders like it. I am looking at getting the 15 gallon 12v spray tank and setting that up with a 75' hose, or as a towable.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Llama .45acp pistol.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'll agree on the manual backpack sprayer. Although I still haven't bought one because every time I think about doing it I read new threads here about malfunctioning units.


----------



## TulsaFan

1. Little Wonder Walk Behind Leaf Blower - Wasn't as nimble/versatile as I imagined. Replaced it with an Echo PB-9010T.
2. Underhill UltraMax Blue 1" x 100' hose - Absolute beast of a hose which needed a $500 #600968 Reelcraft that I wasn't willing to purchase. However, the Underhill UltraMax Blue ShortyPro 1" x 20' works great for watering a garden.
3. Echo PAS Leaf Blower Attachment - 
4. Carbon X fertilizer -


----------



## Mightyquinn

1. Milorganite- I jumped on that bandwagon over 10 years ago when everyone was talking about how great it was so I devised a plan to purchase a few bags every couple of weeks over the Winter so I would be all stocked up come Spring time. Well, Spring came and I had 40 bags ready to go, so I went to town and the lawn never started looking good so I think around June, I decided to throw down some 36-0-0 I had and the lawn perked right on up with in a day or two.

2. Greene County Fertilizer products- After seeing Matt Martin talk about them on his YouTube channel, I decided to call them to see if I could purchase some (This was before they were selling directly to the DIY market). I got a 4 pack of some of their stuff and never really saw a difference in the lawn besides the fact that it stains EVERYTHING it gets on. Found out that Super Clean will take care of most of the stains. After this is when I figured out NOT to jump on band wagons when it comes to lawn stuff and be skeptical of EVERYTHING as most likely it's just someone trying to separate you from your money.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mightyquinn said:


> After this is when I figured out NOT to jump on band wagons when it comes to lawn stuff and be skeptical of EVERYTHING as most likely it's just someone trying to separate you from your money.


Amen.


----------



## rhanna

Phids said:


> Ryobi corded circular saw - the cord is too much of a hassle, so should have gone with battery power


I would say the opposite, I've had a battery powered saw and it wouldn't last long enough when I was working on a deck. I ended up buying a corded version that I've used ever since. 
2 caveats, I don't use the saw very often and battery powered tools have come a long way since then.

My own list,
Every cheap propane grill I've ever owned, just bite the bullet and buy quality
Samsung refrigerator, class action lawsuit over the ice maker.
Most modern day washing machines, our latest is a GE with the antimicrobial insides and that's helped keep mold out of the drawers and internals. And it has a vented door that will run after you are done to dry out the internals.


----------



## Phids

rhanna said:


> I would say the opposite, I've had a battery powered saw and it wouldn't last long enough when I was working on a deck. I ended up buying a corded version that I've used ever since.
> 2 caveats, I don't use the saw very often and battery powered tools have come a long way since then.


Funny you say that, because I bought the corded circ saw after my brother recommended I do that rather than the battery one, because of power issues (similar to what you were saying). I don't use it for that many cuts, though, because I can handle most stuff on my mitre saw. On the occasions when I've needed the circ saw for rip cuts, I've thought that it would be much nicer to not have to deal with the annoying cord.


----------



## CenlaLowell

GCI turf nozzle assembly Damn that was a bad decision


----------



## Lawn Noob

CenlaLowell said:


> GCI turf nozzle assembly Damn that was a bad decision


What was the matter with it?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Lawn Noob said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> GCI turf nozzle assembly Damn that was a bad decision
> 
> 
> 
> What was the matter with it?
Click to expand...

It's nothing but a floodjet nozzle. I was really new to the lawn game at this time so I wasn't educated on the teejets nozzles. Flood jets are not good for much.


----------



## mowww

Any battery powered hand spreader. I own the Ryobi 18v and Scotts whiz. Both have issues with the gate openings sticking open after a while. At first they were both great. I have cleaned them, reassembled them, and considered spring modifications to make the gate close mechanism have more torque, but have not found a good solution. I end up using my cheap hand crank version unless I am spreading something where it doesn't matter if I get excess all over the place, and in that case I might as well use a walk behind anyways.


----------



## smurg

mowww said:


> Any battery powered hand spreader. I own the Ryobi 18v and Scotts whiz. Both have issues with the gate openings sticking open after a while. At first they were both great. I have cleaned them, reassembled them, and considered spring modifications to make the gate close mechanism have more torque, but have not found a good solution. I end up using my cheap hand crank version unless I am spreading something where it doesn't matter if I get excess all over the place, and in that case I might as well use a walk behind anyways.


I went through two Whiz units. Just bought a hand crank Spyker, so we'll see how that holds up. I only spot treat a few small areas so this should last a lifetime.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Super Juice


----------



## SWB

TulsaFan said:


> 1. Little Wonder Walk Behind Leaf Blower - Wasn't as nimble/versatile as I imagined. Replaced it with an Echo PB-9010T.
> 2. Underhill UltraMax Blue 1" x 100' hose - Absolute beast of a hose which needed a $500 #600968 Reelcraft that I wasn't willing to purchase. However, the Underhill UltraMax Blue ShortyPro 1" x 20' works great for watering a garden.
> 3. Echo PAS Leaf Blower Attachment -
> 4. Carbon X fertilizer -


I bought that Underhill 1" and the reelcraft reel. I have a yard hydrant with an unregulated water line I connect it to. You are correct….it is a beast.


----------



## ABC123

Too small of a 12v spray pump.


----------



## jahsoul

From a lawn maintenance perspective, my Masport Rotarola, only because the shape of my lawn causes me problems and I didn't take that into account when I bought it. I need something more akin to a Tru Cut but those are impossible to find for a good price in my area.

Just a standard purchase, 13 years ago, I bought an E36 318ti and that was probably one of the worst cars I've ever driven, mainly because I couldn't afford maintenance. lol


----------



## Ware

I bet this buyer has some remorse:

Retired QB Tom Brady's final touchdown ball goes for $518K at auction

Then:

Tom Brady says he's returning as Tampa Bay Buccaneers QB next season

:shock:


----------



## Slim 1938

&#128580;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ABC123

Does a wedding count?


----------



## Okie18

Yard butler manual aerator

Echo pas blower attachment

Stihl leaf blower leaf sucker/bagger attachment


----------



## DFW St Aug

Mightyquinn said:


> 2. Greene County Fertilizer products- After seeing Matt Martin talk about them on his YouTube channel, I decided to call them to see if I could purchase some (This was before they were selling directly to the DIY market). I got a 4 pack of some of their stuff and never really saw a difference in the lawn besides the fact that it stains EVERYTHING it gets on. Found out that Super Clean will take care of most of the stains. After this is when I figured out NOT to jump on band wagons when it comes to lawn stuff and be skeptical of EVERYTHING as most likely it's just someone trying to separate you from your money.


I know I am in the minority in this forum, but I have been using their products for several years and they made a huge difference in my soil and turf health.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DFW St Aug said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Greene County Fertilizer products- After seeing Matt Martin talk about them on his YouTube channel, I decided to call them to see if I could purchase some (This was before they were selling directly to the DIY market). I got a 4 pack of some of their stuff and never really saw a difference in the lawn besides the fact that it stains EVERYTHING it gets on. Found out that Super Clean will take care of most of the stains. After this is when I figured out NOT to jump on band wagons when it comes to lawn stuff and be skeptical of EVERYTHING as most likely it's just someone trying to separate you from your money.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am in the minority in this forum, but I have been using their products for several years and they made a huge difference in my soil and turf health.
Click to expand...

Is that all that you use and nothing else? Straight GCF?


----------



## DFW St Aug

Mightyquinn said:


> DFW St Aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Greene County Fertilizer products- After seeing Matt Martin talk about them on his YouTube channel, I decided to call them to see if I could purchase some (This was before they were selling directly to the DIY market). I got a 4 pack of some of their stuff and never really saw a difference in the lawn besides the fact that it stains EVERYTHING it gets on. Found out that Super Clean will take care of most of the stains. After this is when I figured out NOT to jump on band wagons when it comes to lawn stuff and be skeptical of EVERYTHING as most likely it's just someone trying to separate you from your money.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am in the minority in this forum, but I have been using their products for several years and they made a huge difference in my soil and turf health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all that you use and nothing else? Straight GCF?
Click to expand...

No, but that is the only factor that changed. I use primarily Air8 and RGS. My formerly brick like clay soil when dry is now much looser where I can sink a spade most of the way into the ground with one hand, I no longer have drainage issues in some areas and there is more organic material in the soil. The grass blades also were noticeable wider. If anything, I use less N than a few years ago. So no, there were no other factors contributing to the change.


----------



## Thick n Dense

Echo edger attatchment.
I since then fixed the soil around the cement therefore is not required anymore.
Now its a paper weight.


----------



## MasterMech

Thick n Dense said:


> Echo edger attatchment.
> I since then fixed the soil around the cement therefore is not required anymore.
> Now its a paper weight.


This has to be a first. I don't think I've seen anybody (who cares about their lawn appearance) regret an edger.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Thick n Dense what do you not like about the Echo edger attachment? I've had the PAS-225 with the curved shaft edger attachment. Mine seems to get too much movement or vibration, did a number on some spots.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I regret purchasing the Arlo security camera system. Virtually no customer support, cameras go out of synch and a lot of members post superior shots from their cameras.


----------



## Phids

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I regret purchasing the Arlo security camera system. Virtually no customer support, cameras go out of synch and a lot of members post superior shots from their cameras.


Really? I thought I heard good things about Arlo. I personally use a set of Wyze Cams that I bought off the clearance shelf at Home Depot for $10 each. I've been very pleased with the Wyze software.


----------



## 12620

The $50 soil probe I bought when I first got into lawn care.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

thundergunexpress said:


> The $50 soil probe I bought when I first got into lawn care.


Which one did you get and what's the regret?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Phids yes. There is virtually no customer service now. A few weeks ago Arlo was having issues and large portions of the country were down. The video quality is subpar as well.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Echo edger attatchment.
> I since then fixed the soil around the cement therefore is not required anymore.
> Now its a paper weight.
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be a first. I don't think I've seen anybody (who cares about their lawn appearance) regret an edger.
Click to expand...

Agree - this is crazy talk. :lol:


----------



## 12620

@Grizzly Adam - It's a Rittenhouse soil probe. I like it, but it only finds its use about every two years or so.


----------



## Austinite

Allett Kensington
Magnum Golf hole cutter
Swardman's Verticutter reel


----------



## jerrywil

Peloton is my biggest regret so far.
I also bought few pointless pieces of equipment but was able to return those after calling here ebay phone number.
The customer service is great and seems to know their job.


----------



## aarogb

jerrywil said:


> Peloton is my biggest regret so far.


I think Peloton is a lot of investor's regret too!

:lol:


----------



## NJlawnguy

Seed this year.


----------



## 440mag

****inson Prestige 12ga SxS shotguns.

Positively beautiful true Holland & Holland sidelock action guns but,

one the firing pins protrude far enough on any loads over an ounce enough to make opening, well, Not smooth

and the second I had to return for warranty work as it doubled, right out of the box, with 3/4 oz skeet reloads …


----------



## Natron

Ryobi 4 gal backpack sprayer.


----------



## Phids

Natron said:


> Ryobi 4 gal backpack sprayer.


Why?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Phids said:


> Why?


I'm curious as well, but it may be because it's overkill for his 1k yard?

I've been happy with my Gen 1 Ryobi 4 gallon backpack sprayer. The only negative was the intake hose was floppy and had trouble sucking up the last 1/2 gallon, but I modded a clip to hold it in place at the lowest point. Ryobi addressed that issue with the next generations by having a hard plastic U-tube for the intake.


----------



## Natron

It worked great for about a month then the motor/pump stopped working. I had to take it to an authorized repair shop and wait about 5 weeks until Ryobi sent me another unit. The new sprayer they sent me did not work from day 1. On the plus side, they are issuing a full refund.


----------



## Bean4Me

I also had issues with the Ryobi sprayer out of the box. The first one the hose broke on the pump side. Good thing I was just trying to prime it and hadn't mixed chems yet. The second one the wand was leaking all over my hand. I was able to return both to HD right away. Oddly my Hart sprayer which is exactly the same has worked flawlessly since I unboxed it. Also hard to complain when the Hart was 1/4 of the price.


----------



## livt0ride

Austinite said:


> Allett Kensington
> Magnum Golf hole cutter
> Swardman's Verticutter reel


What's wrong with the Kensington? I am looking at that for the cartridges that you can swap to do other maint.


----------



## jerrywil

Air Purifier is my most senseless purchase ever.
Lucky me i had a long chat with the philips customer service on this website and they understood my point.
I don't want any money back of course but it was great to get a discount code for my next purchase with them.
I am not saying it is absolutely worthless thing, it is just turned out to be like that in my case.


----------



## Overtaxed

Azoxy 2SC at close to 100/pint when I found out that Abound has the same AI and I could buy close to gallon for the same price as a pint of Azoxy 2SC.. Nothing like paying an 8X markup to get a "lawn label". <shaking head>


----------



## Phids

Natron said:


> It worked great for about a month then the motor/pump stopped working. I had to take it to an authorized repair shop and wait about 5 weeks until Ryobi sent me another unit. The new sprayer they sent me did not work from day 1. On the plus side, they are issuing a full refund.


Ok so I know what you said, but I couldn't resist, and bought me a Ryobi backpack sprayer a few days ago and used it for the first time today. I tell you, after using a manual pump Solo backpack sprayer in the past, the battery-powered one is like a dream. Soooo much easier. I'm now basically looking for stuff to spray on my lawn. :lol:

However, time will tell if it holds up, or if something happens like what happened to you or @DuncanMcDonuts.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

I regret jumping from a John Deere la115 riding mower to a Gravely ZTHD48 last year. The zero turn cuts and runs great, but the rider was a bit more enjoyable to mow with.


----------



## MasterMech

Shizzlestix66 said:


> I regret jumping from a John Deere la115 riding mower to a Gravely ZTHD48 last year. The zero turn cuts and runs great, but the rider was a bit more enjoyable to mow with.


I'm a big fan of 4-Wheel Steer tractors myself. Especially if you are just mowing your personal lawn.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

MasterMech said:


> Shizzlestix66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I regret jumping from a John Deere la115 riding mower to a Gravely ZTHD48 last year. The zero turn cuts and runs great, but the rider was a bit more enjoyable to mow with.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of 4-Wheel Steer tractors myself. Especially if you are just mowing your personal lawn.
Click to expand...

I've never tried a 4 wheel steer rider. My dad just took delivery of a JD X350 today. I think that model is one or two model numbers before the 4 wheel steer option is available, But I'm interested in trying it out.


----------

